# windows 2003 snmp setup



## xlancealotx (Mar 20, 2007)

I am using zenoss to monitor our co-lo which is 98% linux servers with the one exeption of an old mssql server still around. For all the linux ones it was a simple community name public read only restart and done. 2003 server is just not liking it.

I installed snmp using http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324263 article. Basically I am looking at services, snmp, and the following tabs have info;

agent -> contact: my name, location: colo and ALL services checked
traps -> community name public, trap destinations IP of zenoss server
security -> send authentication trap is checked, accepted community names: public read/only + accept packets from any host.

That's it. Using command line snmpwalk -cpublic IP on any other box I get all the info, the windows box is just timing out. I don't think firewall is an option as I don't see any settings, and a port scan shows the following;
21/tcp open ftp
80/tcp open http
135/tcp open msrpc
139/tcp open netbios-ssn
445/tcp open microsoft-ds
1025/tcp open NFS-or-IIS
3389/tcp open ms-term-serv

So with that, any idea how I can start monitoring this device or something I am missing, or another way to test?

Tnx


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

The default port of SNMP is 161 and trap messages are on 162. So, if you're firewall is on it is probably blocking those ports. You'll either want to disable the firewall (assuming the server is behind another firewall on your network) or add an exception for ports 161 and 162.

I turn our Windows firewall off and have a hardware-based firewall on the network, but if you open your Control Panel, then Windows Firewall, there should be an "Exceptions" tab that will allow you too punch a hole in the firewall for those ports.


----------

